# PFury Decal Giveaway #4



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

** Mods, dont move this thread **










The first 10 people to post in this thread requesting a PFury decal will recieve one free of charge courtesy of Nitrofish, and Piranha-Fury.

This is the LAST time you will be able to recieve these decals!!!

People who have already recieved a decal are NOT eligible for another one.

The first 10 will be listed by me tomorrow. If your name is listed, I will be requesting a PM with your address entitled "PFury Decal Giveaway #4".


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Its right here....


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeehaww!! Found it!

Can I have a decal, pretty PLEASE?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

woot i found it meh want 1


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

right here...the decal baby!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd Like one too! IF you can Get it It to Canada, here's hoping!

*of course you can....worldwide. 100% free.* --Xenon


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

I WANT ONE


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I want one too!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i'll take one!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i want one


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would take one please


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I want one too!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thats it. 10 gone in 20 minutes.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Could you please tell us who got them!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1. thorsky
2. Void
3. ChosenOne22
4. garybusey
5. 1waypiranha
6. nfldRBP
7. runningmad
8. X-D-X
9. BUBBA
10. caseydog

Please send me your address in a PM entitled PFury Decal Giveaway #4. They will be mailed out tomorrow free of charge.

Congrats.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..i finally got one thanks so much xenon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Congrats guys...

Xenon ...you Da Man....


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Awesome







its like its christmas all over again, sweet









thanks Xenon!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats to the Winners!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sweet , i have been waiting for another chance at one i PM'ed you my address Xenon!! Thanks to Xenon, Nitrofish and all of P-FURY!!

P-FURY KICKS ASS!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey xenon thanks again i PM'd u can u just tell me if u got mine???..thanks again


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow Thanks, I really wanted one ..

Xenon you have PM

P Fury Rocks


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanted one. 
I'm sad in the pants.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah PM me back to


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

This was a good Idea Mike, I like it


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn I'm never on when the good stuff goes down


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

woohoo


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

wow i never won anything before!!! thanks guys!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Did I make it in time?/ i want one!
darn....




























































































now I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This is the LAST time you will be able to recieve these decals!!!


 u stop making them?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Heyy


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

plz i beg you let me have one plz


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I am so............... late!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

you suck xenon! i was in baltimore all day! tried to go to the aquarium but tickets were sold out and now this! :sad:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

you should give more away, 50 or so. i want one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah so do i ...you bum...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

we should go on strike and boycott the site till xenon gives us all one.lol


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks Again Xenon, P-fury and of Course NitroFish. It will Go on My P tank, they will feel the fury!







Anyways Thanks again!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow took me so long and i am soo freakin late ...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > This is the LAST time you will be able to recieve these decals!!!
> ...


 I have a few more to make, but the new ones are coming out soon,they will be mass produced so no one will be left out


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey xenon...its me..matt..i sent u the PM and everything can u just please tell me if u got it..cuse i cant screw up gettin this sticker...lol..thanks man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im sure I got your pm. I will be mailing them out tomorrow.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

allright thanks again dude..this is just another reason for me to love P-fury even more>>>MATT!!!!


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

hell i'll buy one, were do i send hte money to


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey xenon did u get a chance to send them out????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

yup. sent out today. expect them shortly.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

i always miss it bein in uk!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damnit i never get to thewse quick enough


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Just got mine today







Thanks Xenon and Nitro :smile:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks xenon n nitro just got min a minute ago!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Can i still win??? LoL j/k


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, let's just close this puppy before it keeps popping up...
Game over - better luck next time.


----------

